# Leiser 120mm Lüfter?



## SA1278 (1. Oktober 2017)

*Leiser 120mm Lüfter?*

Kann mir Jemand einen guten, leisen 120mm Lüfter empfehlen? Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen LC Power LC-CC-120 gekauft, bei dem war ein nicht gerade leiser Lüfter dabei. Ich habe schon von von Marken wie Noctua gehört die wohl recht gut sein sollen (Werden auch in Videos von LinusTechTips benutzt, falls den Kanal Jemand kennt).


----------



## tobse2056 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Leiser 120mm Lüfter?*

wenn es wirklich leise sein soll .
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Noctua NF-P12 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 be quiet silent wings 3 pwm    eigentlich auch , können aber Probleme machen bei der Montage mit den Klammern vom CPU Kühlkörper.

Allerdings sind diese Lüfter teurer als dein gesamter Kühler,  daher würde dieser mehr Sinn machen 
Arctic F12 PWM PST, 120mm Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU ... damit wenigstens das Verhältnis stimmt.

Hat einen weiten Regelbereich (300 bis 1350rpm)  was für die meisten Menschen leise genug ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Leiser 120mm Lüfter?*



SA1278 schrieb:


> Kann mir Jemand einen guten, leisen 120mm Lüfter empfehlen? Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen LC Power LC-CC-120 gekauft, bei dem war ein nicht gerade leiser Lüfter dabei. Ich habe schon von von Marken wie Noctua gehört die wohl recht gut sein sollen (Werden auch in Videos von LinusTechTips benutzt, falls den Kanal Jemand kennt).



Wer einen  LC Power LC-CC-120 kauft, möchte vermutlich ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis haben, da bietet sich dieser Lüfter an:
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM, 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Schau Dir hier die Werte an, Durchfluss zu Lautstärke und vergleiche z.B. mit Noctuas:
BeQuiet Shadow Wing be quiet! SilentWings 1 / 2 et Shadow Wings PWM en test - Comparatif de 40 ventilateurs 120mm PWM - HardWare.fr
Noctua: Noctua NF-F12 et NF-P12 PWM en test - Comparatif de 40 ventilateurs 120mm PWM - HardWare.fr


----------



## 0ssi (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Leiser 120mm Lüfter?*

Bestes P/L Verhältnis


----------



## H3llF15H (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Leiser 120mm Lüfter?*

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich folgende empfehlen:

Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn ein Neukauf von Lüftern ansteht empfehle ich generell 4-Pin, sprich PWM, Lüfter. Da sie abwärtskompatibel zu 3-Pin sind hast du für die Zukunft die bessere Wahl getroffen wenn mal eine gute Lüftersteuerung angeschafft wird, z.B. eine Aquaero 5 oder 6.


----------



## RRe36 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Leiser 120mm Lüfter?*

Ich würde jetzt einfach mal ganz stumpf die WingBoost 2 von Alpenföhn in den Raum werfen. Die nehme ich gerne bei Systemen wo nicht so der High-End Anspruch an die Kühlung besteht, aber für das Geld noch eine solide Leistung gebracht werden soll.
EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2, 120mm, Toxic Green Plus Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Gibt's auch in anderen Farben


----------



## extremeDsgn (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Leiser 120mm Lüfter?*



RRe36 schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt einfach mal ganz stumpf die WingBoost 2 von Alpenföhn in den Raum werfen. Die nehme ich gerne bei Systemen wo nicht so der High-End Anspruch an die Kühlung besteht, aber für das Geld noch eine solide Leistung gebracht werden soll.
> EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2, 120mm, Toxic Green Plus Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Gibt's auch in anderen Farben



Ich hab die in schwarz/weiß. Die sind End of Life und im Abverkauf. Würde ich aber nicht ein zweites Mal kaufen. Ab 800RPM sind die schon deutlich lauter bei geringerem Luftdurchsatz im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz.


----------



## RRe36 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Leiser 120mm Lüfter?*

Na dann weiß ich ja mal Bescheid das die EoL sind. Hätte ich so nicht mitbekommen


----------



## mustitisnt (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Leiser 120mm Lüfter?*

Die "ARCTIC F12 PWM PST CO" sind nicht laut. Wenn man nicht darauf achtet hört man sie nicht. Bei genauerem Hinhören sind sie allerdings hörbar.


----------



## micindustries (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Leiser 120mm Lüfter?*

Falls die Frage noch aktuell ist, kann ich dir aus persönlicher Erfahrung heraus die bequiet silent wings 3 empfehlen. Wie weiter oben schon erwähnt wurde, solltest du dir vorher die Befestigungsmöglichkeiten genau anschauen, da die sw3 keinen konventionellen Rahmen haben. Bei mir sind sie mit Gummistiften am Gehäuse montiert, das ging sehr schnell und einfach. Auf einem Kühlkörper wirst du natürlich Halteklammern brauchen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------

